# Beautiful LC



## peachcj (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi everyone, 
New to this whole forum thing but I had to give it a go coz I need some help!

Let me tell you about LC. She is our three year old black cat (has 5 white hairs on her chest) and she is soooo loving and affectionate.
We bought her and her brother 3 years ago and they were beautiful kittens. About two years ago LC's brother was hit by a car and she was lost without him and unfortunately two months after that we also moved to a farm and she was a little confused.

When we finally let her venture outside she ran away. After 3 months we presumed the worst and our family grew (with this I mean we got another cat and a dog!)

Then one day she strolled through the cat flap took one look at the dog and left again. 

We did not see hide nor hair of her for a whole year! Then suddenly we got a phone call from a women in the nearby village to say that she had been feeding her for two months, so we went to get her.

She has been coped up in our house for two weeks now and does not like our dog (He is very big, but she loves our smaller dog). We are now worried that when we let her out she will go straight back to the lady in the village and she cannot keep her.

I so want the best for her and if that means finding her a loving home I will do it.

Can anyone help me?? :crying:


----------



## happyinyournappy (Feb 22, 2010)

Where are you? I can recommend a most excellent rehoming charity - privately run with all of the best intentions by a lady who'd worked for two of the big charities first and then took the best bits to make her own . . . we got our cat from them and it was all so seamless and perfect.


----------



## peachcj (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply, we're on the Devon/Somerset border in the south west.


----------



## happyinyournappy (Feb 22, 2010)

okay, they're based in the Maidenhad/Twyford area, so the other end of the M4. I can give you their details if you just wanted to chat with them? They're very careful and do match cats perfectly to homes. It's a charity called CLAWS listed as claws.org or org.uk if you wanted to look them up. 
I know how you must feel, I rehomed our dog two years ago; it's very hard and you just want to know he/she will be in a happier place.


----------



## happyinyournappy (Feb 22, 2010)

Got to ask necessaries in case anyone here takes an interest: is she spayed? Is LC healthy? Do you have and do could you post a photo of her?


----------



## happyinyournappy (Feb 22, 2010)

Oops, and is she good with other cats?


----------



## happyinyournappy (Feb 22, 2010)

Me again.  has she lived with kids at all?


----------



## peachcj (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi there, 

Thanks for all the help, I'll check out the CLAWS people.

LC could probably live with a calm male cat but not female, She is good with our springer coz she ignores her but any other dog, probably not. She has never experienced children so could probably go to a home with kids 10+. She is looking fantastic for straying so long, but the lady who was feeding her for two months fed her 4 MEALS A DAY!! So she is a little porky but we're working on that.

She is neutered, thank god we had her done before she disappeared! I will try and get some photo's on later.


----------



## peachcj (Feb 24, 2010)

Here she is, I hope this works!


----------



## happyinyournappy (Feb 22, 2010)

OH she's lovely; what a sweetheart! You may well find that someone on here takes a liking to her now that there's all the info to go on. My youngest child is only 5, and we are looking for a younger cat, but someone's bound to be right! And yes, CLAWS def worth a look! Good luck, hope it all feels right whatever you do.


----------



## peachcj (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the help, we'll see what the next few weeks bring!


----------



## happyinyournappy (Feb 22, 2010)

Cat Lovers Animal Welfare Society
et voilà!


----------

